# Cage help



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Been looking at cages to buy from my cockatiel which I'll be picking up in June, the pet shop I am buying them from offers a deal which includes the cockatiel and this cage in the link.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liberta-Kad...76474&sr=8-1&keywords=Liberta+Kadah+Bird+Cage


Now, I am not sure if this is a great cage for a cockatiel size-wise. Should I buy something bigger? My budget is around £50 at the moment since a lot of funds are being used to move house but I would be able to stretch this later in the year.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

In my opinion , that cage is way to small for a tiel... that is roughly 18x14 inches. Can you buy just the bird and get a cage elseware?
What about this one? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Happypet-av...TF8&qid=1397078859&sr=8-58&keywords=Bird+Cage


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah, it's just a deal they have at the moment but I can buy the bird separately.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I edited my post to include a cage link


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Definitely too small. If you can get a different bigger cage that would be better.


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Honestly, ziggi my 4 year old cockatiel had a cage that big for 4 years! (Not anymore) it is defiantly a good size cage if you are getting a tame bird and will be taking him/her out a lot.

Don't be afraid of what others say, yes cages are pricey and yes cockatiels are a good 100 Australian dollars and yes toys are expensive. If that's what you can afford I say go for it  you can always change it like I did when you get enough money.

For toys and diet, when you get the 'tiel I recommend starting with pellets and a small amount of seed and start with fruit and veg early! Cockatiels prefer toys with minimal plastic (usually, budgies prefer plastic) a rope comfy perch and a cuttle bone are always good in the cage.

Send me an email if you would like some more help  (just ask for my email)


----------



## H3lix86 (Oct 6, 2013)

Jellie said:


> Been looking at cages to buy from my cockatiel which I'll be picking up in June, the pet shop I am buying them from offers a deal which includes the cockatiel and this cage in the link.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liberta-Kad...76474&sr=8-1&keywords=Liberta+Kadah+Bird+Cage
> 
> ...


That cage imo is way to small. If you only plan to use it as a travel cage, temp cage, or intend to let your bird out most of the time, I dont recommend using that any longer than absolutely necessary. I understand money is tight. I personally was only able to afford 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00CT...c=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_details_o01_s00_i00 by setting aside $10 here or $15 there. It took awhile but worth the wait!


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Don't worry what people say, I say go for it! There is a sticky of all the cages people have and heaps of people have small cages  if you want to save more money, there are heaps of bird starter kits. They come with cages of the same size with toys and everything included!!

No one can ever tell you how to look after your bird


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

This is also a great option!  good luck and enjoy your feathered friend!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00IARLMDO/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=pet-supplies


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Ziggibaby said:


> Don't worry what people say, I say go for it! There is a sticky of all the cages people have and heaps of people have small cages  if you want to save more money, there are heaps of bird starter kits. They come with cages of the same size with toys and everything included!!
> 
> No one can ever tell you how to look after your bird


Seriously? So if I said it was okay to keep my cockatiel in a 6" x 6" cage, nobody could tell me I was wrong?

With all due respect, if you're going to tell the OP not to listen to rational, knowledge people who are giving advice, then I also have a right to tell the OP not to listen to you. I know we all care about our birds, but that cage is far too small.

Absolute minimum size for a cockatiel is 18" x 18", but how would you like to live in an absolute minimum size room? How would you like to live in a cage, period? We should encourage bigger cages, as big as possible. It sets the bird and the owner up for happiness, health and success from the beginning.

Jellie, please consider increasing your budget slightly so larger cages are an option. In the long run, it will save you money (since you won't have to upgrade later) and your bird will be a lot happier.


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

moonchild said:


> Seriously? So if I said it was okay to keep my cockatiel in a 6" x 6" cage, nobody could tell me I was wrong?
> 
> With all due respect, if you're going to tell the OP not to listen to rational, knowledge people who are giving advice, then I also have a right to tell the OP not to listen to you. I know we all care about our birds, but that cage is far too small.
> 
> Absolute minimum size for a cockatiel is 18" x 18", but how would you like to live in an absolute minimum size room? How would you like to live in a cage, period? We should encourage bigger cages, as big as possible. It sets the bird and the owner up for happiness, health and success from their


I absolutely respect your opinion, my bird is in a bigger cage now too. I apologise by saying don't listen to them but I just meant it as a harmless encouragement to someone who is looking to own a cockatiel.

But I also respect that Jellie may not be able to afford a cage of a huge size, the dimension of the cage are 36.1 x 46 x 71.1 cm anyway.

Good luck Jellie  it doesn't matter how big or small the cage is  you will love your feathered friend!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oftentimes the price difference between too-small and okay is minimal -- $20-$30. In the long-run, that is not much for us, but can make a lot of difference to them!

I don't mean to be rude, I just feel very strongly that most bird cages are too small, and I don't like to see tiny cages being encouraged. Don't forget, there's always the option of used/second-hand cages. As long as they aren't rusty and get thoroughly sanitized, they are fine and can be amazing deals.


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you all for your wonderful advise  Even though I will not be getting a Cockatiel for another couple of months I want to learn as much as I can and prepare early to give my new companion the best life.

My fiance and I were looking over cages and prices last night and luckily he has been able to take on a few extra shifts at work which means we can nearly double our budget for a cage 

Cage size is not a major problem since the room we'd place it in is central and quite large. 
Can't wait to bring the new family member home!


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Jellie said:


> Thank you all for your wonderful advise  Even though I will not be getting a Cockatiel for another couple of months I want to learn as much as I can and prepare early to give my new companion the best life.
> 
> My fiance and I were looking over cages and prices last night and luckily he has been able to take on a few extra shifts at work which means we can nearly double our budget for a cage
> 
> ...


YAY! How exciting! This will be so good for your bird! Do you have any other pets or plans for one?


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

moonchild said:


> Oftentimes the price difference between too-small and okay is minimal -- $20-$30. In the long-run, that is not much for us, but can make a lot of difference to them!
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, I just feel very strongly that most bird cages are too small, and I don't like to see tiny cages being encouraged. Don't forget, there's always the option of used/second-hand cages. As long as they aren't rusty and get thoroughly sanitized, they are fine and can be amazing deals.


No it's fine  you weren't rude. Just for someone who is 14 and obviously doesn't have a job and having to provide for a chihuahua and cockatiel I can understand money issues. I don't mean I pay for their things but if I don't work around the house they get a cheap toy to an awesome toy  luckily my dad got promoted and I got a new cage for my bird!!

I'm glad you feel strongly about small cages being unacceptable. I feel strongly about owning only one cockatiel but that's my personal choice.


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Ziggibaby said:


> YAY! How exciting! This will be so good for your bird! Do you have any other pets or plans for one?


I don't have any other pets since the flat I am in at the moment doesn't allow pets  But my new place does! I think for now I will be sticking with just 1 cockatiel. I have a fur allergy so if we did get any more pets in the future they will likely be more birdies


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Jellie said:


> I don't have any other pets since the flat I am in at the moment doesn't allow pets  But my new place does! I think for now I will be sticking with just 1 cockatiel. I have a fur allergy so if we did get any more pets in the future they will likely be more birdies


Birds are perfect for flats! I recommend a girl they might not disturb the neighbours so much  I am in love with rainbow lorikeets and indian ringnecks they will be my next purchase


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I definitely think its a great idea if you can get a bigger cage - they may cost a little more but like Moonchild said, even go for a second hand one. There are some great ones out there. 

I am not sure where you are or what your budget is - but I got Louey's cage from ebay and its an awesome size with a top play gym. 

I am in a unit as well and I am lucky enough to be able to have two birds.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I am very happy for you, but I wanted to say thank you for doing research and trying to optimize things for your future friend. Not many people will do that!


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Mezza said:


> I definitely think its a great idea if you can get a bigger cage - they may cost a little more but like Moonchild said, even go for a second hand one. There are some great ones out there.
> 
> I am not sure where you are or what your budget is - but I got Louey's cage from ebay and its an awesome size with a top play gym.
> 
> I am in a unit as well and I am lucky enough to be able to have two birds.


I'm from Leicester in the UK and I'll be moving into a terrace house just outside the city center (the walls are really thick so I'm not worried about noise) 

My new budget now is around £80 - £90.

I'm not sure if we'll get a boy or a girl cockatiel, my plan is just to return to the pet shop when they let me know they have them for sale again and let the bird chose me/my fiance  The main reason we are getting a pet is because I need a companion around the house since I'm on my own a lot with fiance working most of the week. So a friendly bird who takes a liking to us will be ideal!



tweetsandsarah said:


> I am very happy for you, but I wanted to say thank you for doing research and trying to optimize things for your future friend. Not many people will do that!


Aww thanks! I believe that since I'm going to be responsible for this bird's life I need to make sure I know as much as possible before bringing them home. My fiance has joked about me looking up Cockatiel stuff online more than furniture for the new house! :rofl:


----------



## H3lix86 (Oct 6, 2013)

Jellie said:


> I'm from Leicester in the UK and I'll be moving into a terrace house just outside the city center (the walls are really thick so I'm not worried about noise)
> 
> My new budget now is around £80 - £90.
> 
> ...


I spent roughly 6 months doing independent research on 'tiel care before I I took the plunge. When I have friends over I often Feel like a dick because they do things I already know they shouldn't be doing. Example: petting the back and not just the head. I didn't realize I knew as much as I did till people who know nothing are around. Don't stress it too much, you'll be fine, and your bird(s) will be happy.


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

H3lix86 said:


> I spent roughly 6 months doing independent research on 'tiel care before I I took the plunge. When I have friends over I often Feel like a dick because they do things I already know they shouldn't be doing. Example: petting the back and not just the head. I didn't realize I knew as much as I did till people who know nothing are around. Don't stress it too much, you'll be fine, and your bird(s) will be happy.


Thank you


----------



## M'éanín's Mommy (Jan 20, 2014)

Interesting thread...

My opinion is this, pets are expensive. You shouldn't get one if you are not able to afford proper care for them...period. That includes food, housing, toys, medical and have the time to spend with them.

It makes no sense to me to purchase a cheap cage now, only to turn around in a few months time and purchase a larger one when you have more money. You actually end up spending more money that way than if you simply waited a bit longer and saved up for a larger cage to begin with. Cockatiels are plentiful birds and there will always be a breeder or rescue with available babies. My personal opinion is wait another month or two, save the money for properly sized housing and then purchase your pet.

ETA: went back and read all responses (had only skimmed to begin with), I see your going with larger cage. That's great!


----------

